# Corn silk



## JustJoel (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m always hesitant to post a new thread for fear that I’m posting it in the wrong forum, but here it is:

Is there any culinary use for corn silk, besides composting? Are there any non-culinary uses for it?


----------



## Katie H (Dec 7, 2017)

Intriguing question.  I never gave corn silk much thought but your post caused me to do a search for "recipes using corn silk" and I came up with this list of different choices.  Might give you something to peruse.  It certainly educated me in something I usually just toss into the compost heap.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 8, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Intriguing question.  I never gave corn silk much thought but your post caused me to do a search for "recipes using corn silk" and I came up with this list of different choices.  Might give you something to peruse.  It certainly educated me in something I usually just toss into the compost heap.


Goodness, who knew?


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 8, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Intriguing question.  I never gave corn silk much thought but your post caused me to do a search for "recipes using corn silk" and I came up with this list of different choices.  Might give you something to peruse.  It certainly educated me in something I usually just toss into the compost heap.


It never even occurred to me to google it! “Recipes with corn silk” is like one of those phrases that you put into a search engine for that game that was popular a few years ago, to see if you’d get any hits. If you _didn’t_ get any, you won.


----------

